# Any cube shops in Malaysia or Singapore?



## stevethecuber (Apr 12, 2010)

Well i am going there for my summer vacation and was wondering if i can get any type of puzzle from a shop,eg pyraminx,megaminx or Jsk?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hmm.. Depends on where you're going. You can get white V-Cubes in Singapore, and around Malaysia there are stalls that sell things like clown cubes, YJ-2(3x3), QJ 4x4 and 5x5, PVC minxes, Super square-1's, square-1's, mirror blocks, fake rubiks snakes/twists.


----------



## stevethecuber (Apr 12, 2010)

How about in kuala lumpe?and any ideas how much the v-cubes cost?
And also are there any jsk's there?


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 12, 2010)

If you've heard of Mid Valley Megamall in Kuala Lumpur then they have a stall there that sells all of the stuff Hyprul has mentioned. And I suggest you visit that mall too since it's one of the biggest in South East Asia, if not the biggest. Otherwise you can also find those cubes in smaller shopping complexes. 

There used to be JSKs sold in Toys R' Us outlets but last I heard, they're not there anymore. There's a Toys R' Us outlet in Mid Valley so that's another reason to check that place out 

There's also a guy in the Malaysian Cube forum selling V-cubes so you can check it out to find out prices and stuff

Edit: it's www.malaysiancube.com/forum


----------



## stevethecuber (Apr 12, 2010)

Hmm,U live close to that mall?


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 12, 2010)

lol I just came to London for studies, sorry mate 

Some members in this forum live in Kuala Lumpur though (Hyprul, mazei)


----------



## stevethecuber (Apr 12, 2010)

Darn>.<
Do they have an edison or joy cube up for sale?


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 12, 2010)

Nope


----------



## tanjiajien (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm from Malaysia too.


----------



## anders (Jun 14, 2010)

stevethecuber said:


> Well i am going there for my summer vacation and was wondering if i can get any type of puzzle from a shop,eg pyraminx,megaminx or Jsk?



As for Singapore: Bloomington at the shopping mall Anchorpoint (near Queenstown MRT station) has quite a few puzzles.

The list here is quite old, but give a few hints where to find puzzles in Singapore.


----------



## oosit (Jun 14, 2010)

kcobe.com shop is located in N-G-8, Dahlia Apartment, Jalan Pandan Indah 24, 55100 Kuala Lumpur, Wilayah Persekutan, Malaysia. Check out the website for more detail of the cubes they sell.


----------

